# injector size mk3 vr6 vs mk4 vr6



## vw a1 g60t (Feb 20, 2002)

Injector of mk3 vr6 are same length as mk4 vr6?


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: injector size mk3 vr6 vs mk4 vr6 (vw a1 g60t)*

I've seen shorter injectors on the multi-valve engines, if it looks the same as the ev1 bosch injector that's been around for ever, and if that is what yours has, they are the same, if they have a ev6 style electrical plug (ie lock clip on side) I believe they would be shorter by 10mm, if they are you can get height adapters and plug adapters, 034 Motorsports has them if you want to look at them, the newer multi-valve engine injectors have a twin stream spray pattern that wouldn't be of much benefit to a 12v 
short injector adapters
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...4ru32


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: injector size mk3 vr6 vs mk4 vr6 (Autoboost-tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autoboost-tech* »_I've seen shorter injectors on the multi-valve engines, if it looks the same as the ev1 bosch injector that's been around for ever, and if that is what yours has, they are the same, if they have a ev6 style electrical plug (ie lock clip on side) I believe they would be shorter by 10mm, if they are you can get height adapters and plug adapters, 034 Motorsports has them if you want to look at them, the newer multi-valve engine injectors have a twin stream spray pattern that wouldn't be of much benefit to a 12v 
short injector adapters
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...4ru32


kinda lost me there^^ lol
but anyways, the injectors on the mk3 vr are longer than the mk4. the mk4 needs shorter injectors to have clearance for the intake manifold


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: injector size mk3 vr6 vs mk4 vr6 (mk4vrjtta)*

What confuses you?? the spay pattern?? the multi valve heads use the dual spray cone so that the fuel distributes evenly, and doesnt splash off the divider between t the intake valves and dribble into the cylinder at low engine speeds, causing stumbles, etc..


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: injector size mk3 vr6 vs mk4 vr6 (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

no, smart A$$. idk why he gave all that info when the OP just asked if the injectors were the same size


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: injector size mk3 vr6 vs mk4 vr6 (mk4vrjtta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4vrjtta* »_
kinda lost me there^^ lol

 Maybe it was this part here?? Sorry.. I wasnt trying to patronise you. have a pleasant evening mr sensitive


----------

